# Soundhole pickup for a Martin 00-15



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anybody know of a soundhole pickup that will fit the Martin 00-15? The last one I got, I can't fit it in as the hole is smaller than most. Thanks!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems to me that the Dean Markley soundhole pick-ups can be modified to fit smaller soundholes. Maybe others can too.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Fishman RareEarth will fit.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks! Will check both.

For the Fishman Rare Earth, will all models fit?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

AFAIK, all of the variations have the same "chassis". I measured the distance between mounting screws as 7.5cm, so will actually fit in a very small sound hole.

Not much in the way of physical specs in the manual, I'm afraid. http://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Rare-Earth-User-Guide.pdf


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron. While researching I came across the cheaper Neo D02 humbucker. I figured I already have an LR Baggs DI, I can make adjustments to the 'tone' of the guitar. I've read that it's the 'cheaper' version of the RareEarth. I can always exchange it for RE if I don't like it. Thanks again!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I once owned one of those Neo pickups-hated it absolutely.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I should add that the bracing on your Martin may impede the installation of some sound hole pickups.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I ended up putting a Schatten HFN active pickup in my 0015M. It's a bridge plate design which to my ear has a little more bass and general evenness of tone. They're Canadian made and run about $140 new, so it's a great value. Just make sure the trim-pot on the volume isn't adjusted too high or your plugged in signal will be quite hot.

W.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

King Loudness said:


> I ended up putting a Schatten HFN active pickup in my 0015M. It's a bridge plate design which to my ear has a little more bass and general evenness of tone. They're Canadian made and run about $140 new, so it's a great value. Just make sure the trim-pot on the volume isn't adjusted too high or your plugged in signal will be quite hot.
> 
> W.


Schatten has great pickups, second to none...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not a 100% satisfied with the Neo D02 so I'm considering either replacing it with the Rare Earth or have a pickup installed in the 0015 like the one KingLoudness is suggesting.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Whatever pickup you decide one-I suggest getting a passive model and using an external preamp-there is nothing worse than having a 9V battery inside your guitar.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually like the Neo D pickup after some time playing with it. But the cable hanging out really bugged me so I decided to get a Schatten HFN. I got the passive one as rollingdam suggested instead of the active one that KL recommended. It's now been installed in my 0015.  Love it! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

